# Whats going on?



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have posted on Columbia flusher post twice but it's still not showing!:blink:
What I posted is Columbia has a flusher with wheels out now!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dumb Drywaller (Feb 23, 2013)

The site is all messed up. Where are the moderators?


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I responded in another thread. The techs are actively working on this.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dumb Drywaller said:


> The site is all messed up. Where are the moderators?


They have been on here all day!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It seems to be better now.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its still nuts


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> It seems to be better now.


Really?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Really?


Think I will come back sometime for a look to see if its sorted!:blink:
Until then I'm off:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> .....


It's still f*cked up!:furious:


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Testing if we are still having issues.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Testing if we are still having issues.


 
still baked Cricket......


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> still baked Cricket......


Sure is still F*cked up!


----------

